# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Opokan artro opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy jest jakieś ograniczenie wiekowe co do stosowania tego leku Opokan artro? To znaczy czy moja mama która ma 42 lata może to stosować profilaktycznie i jak powinno się dawkować ten lek?
Czy to prawda ze jest bardzo dobry na stawy, chroni i wzmacnia stawy u ludzi starszych i aktywnych fizycznie?
Będę wdzięczna za opinie.

----------


## Krzysztof

Nie ma ograniczeń wiekowych odnośnie stosowania opokanu artro. 42-letnia mama może stosować go profilaktycznie, zawiera m. in. siarczan glukozaminy który może w niewielkim stopniu sprzyjać regeneracji chrząstki stawowej i korzystnie działać na maź stawową. Preparat przyjmuje się 3x dziennie po 1 kapsułce, w trakcie stosowania należy pić dużo płynów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Motylek123

> Nie ma ograniczeń wiekowych odnośnie stosowania opokanu artro. 42-letnia mama może stosować go profilaktycznie, zawiera m. in. siarczan glukozaminy który może w niewielkim stopniu sprzyjać regeneracji chrząstki stawowej i korzystnie działać na maź stawową. Preparat przyjmuje się 3x dziennie po 1 kapsułce, w trakcie stosowania należy pić dużo płynów. Pozdrawiam


Ja stosuje opokan od jakiegoś miesiąca, ale póki co widzę niewielkie zmiany. Nie ukrywam, że z bólem stawów zmagam się już od wielu lat...W opisie produktu pisze, żeby nie przekraczać trzech kapsułek dziennie

----------


## b_h

Uważajcie na ten lek !!!
Tylko po 1 tabletce wystąpiło najpierw swędzenie, potem potężny obrzęk twarzy (policzki), który po tygodniu skończył się zaczerwienieniem i złuszczeniem skóry - efekt oparzenia.
Nigdy na nic nie byłem uczulony - do tej pory jak zażyłem opokan.
Ból pleców nie ustąpił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona. Jak tylko poczuje nawracający ból moich kolan to się nie zastanawiam i biorę zapobiegawczo. Niestety w moim przypadku są one tak silne, że mało leków mi pomaga. Opokan daje radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przedawkowanie a stosowanie profilaktycznie to są dwie rożne sprawy. Ja również czasem zapobiegam. W moim przypadku Opokan pomaga mi na kręgosłup.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zwyrodnienie stawów. Zastosowałem ten lek po poleceniu lekarza. Owszem podczas używania  zmniejszył dolegliwości bólowe, nie całkowicie, ale odczucie bólu było mniejsze. Niepokojący jest inny fakt: UZALEŻNIENIE, niestety występuje już po używaniu codziennym przez około 2 tygodnie. Po odstawieniu pojawiają się kłucia w miejscach w których poprzednio nie występowały, objawy typowe dla uzależnienia.  Trzeba mieć świadomość, że są spowodowane UZALEŻNIENIEM od leku i wystarczająco silnej woli aby przez 2-3 dni ten objaw przetrzymać i nie sięgnąć po kolejną dawkę OPOKANU.  Wysunę tu niepokojącą tezę: Firma farmaceutyczna zdaje sobie sprawę z efektu uzależnienia od tego leku i powodowana chęcią zysku, nawet kosztem uzależnienia od jego stosowania szeroko go reklamuje, 
TAK BYĆ NIE POWINNO, CHĘĆ ZYSKU KOSZTEM PACJENTÓW WG MNIE JEST ODRAŻAJĄCA.

----------

